# lookout for colors



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

I absolutely love my colors in my flock so far, and I can't wait to see what my young ram has to offer, but I honestly would like to add some darker colors. I was reading goatgurls post from back in 2015-16 where she had an absolutely gorgeous black katahdin ram that looked almost like a black angus, leased to her. I know many people who are on here are mainly down in the states, but does anyone know where I can buy either a black ewe or lease a black ram? And would anyone in the states lease to me? Is it worth it do you think? Or just too much money to borrow a ram and bring him down here?


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 25, 2017)

Have you checked with USDA and the Canadian import/ export what rules and regulations are ???  The Veterinary exams and quaranteen requirements can get quite pricey.


----------



## newton the goat (Apr 25, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> Have you checked with USDA and the Canadian import/ export what rules and regulations are ???  The Veterinary exams and quaranteen requirements can get quite pricey.


No I haven't yet, I'll check them out... see if it's worth it in the end. Which if what you are saying is true and it's gets quite pricey, I doubt I'll be able to afford it


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 28, 2017)

In most sheep breeds a black fleece is recessively inherited (but by fairly simple Mendelian inheritance).....so it is quite possible foe a white fleeced ram and ewe to have a black fleeced lamb. it also means a black ram and white ewe may well produce all white fleeced lambs (though they'll carry the 'black gene')

Just as another suggestion, look around for someone whose ram has produced dark lambs. Maybe you won't get black lambs the first time round, but a second generation would.


----------



## goatgurl (May 4, 2017)

what kind of sheep do you have?  the colored sheep I have are katahdins.  I don't know how well they do in Canada.  go to my journal to see the spotted lambs I've had so far this year.  they're cuties.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 5, 2017)

Something else that might work for you is Artificial Insemination.  We looked into it and found semen but couldn't find a local that was qualified to perform the procedure.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 16, 2017)

Have you contacted any of the Katahdin breeders in Ontario? I hope the link below works.

http://www.clrc.ca/cgi-bin/list.cgi?_list=memberprov&_association=77&_province=ON

I don't know if they have as much color as we have here. Not as many breeders breed black...there's a lot more brown. I usually got lots of color from the black Katahdin rams I've produced.


----------

